# Discovery Gardens



## DiscoveryGardens

I know there are some real negatives about discovery gardens, and I know some people living there that actually quite like it.

Have some of you that recently moved there begun to enjoy it, or is it as bad as they say?

I am asking because I have to make a decision to sell some 1 beds we own there or continue to rent them out and I really can;t decide what to do!!!

Do I sell for a massive loss or continue to let them at low rates for a few years.

Does anyone feel this development is inherently flawed and walking away is the best thing to do?

Does anyone feel it is getting better?

Obviously your answers are very useful to me, but I can recipricate with any info you want on a land lords perspective, the buying process of property in Dubai, and the many things to watch out for.

I am not an agent or anything like that, but over the last 7 years we did invest a wee bit into the market and have sort of ended up reluctant landlords 

Thanks and have done loads of searches on here - great forum


----------



## funkyant

I live in Disco Gardens and really enjoy it. It's clean, peaceful and close to everything - shops, metro, beach, restaurants, etc.

It is pretty bad that some of the amenities projects like pools, etc seem to have been just abandoned, but on the whole, I think it's a great place to live.

Saying that, I think it will be a long time before you make your money back as an owner.


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

funkyant said:


> I live in Disco Gardens and really enjoy it. It's clean, peaceful and close to everything - shops, metro, beach, restaurants, etc.
> 
> It is pretty bad that some of the amenities projects like pools, etc seem to have been just abandoned, but on the whole, I think it's a great place to live.
> 
> Saying that, I think it will be a long time before you make your money back as an owner.


Thanks Funkyant- just out of interest would your first choice to live not have been JLT?

Is there any reason other then funds? I saw a few tenants leave and 'upgrade' to JLT this year, and was wondering if there is any pluspoints on Disco over JLT?

To give you some persepective on our predicament we are currently letting 1 beds at 40k 1 check in Discovery and paying Nakheel & district cooling some where in the region of 25k out of this lol!

Am not bitter at all- we were not really doing the whole specualtive thing out here, just wondering whether to hold out or move on, 

what do you see 1 beds going to in discovery gardens for rent? 35k, 30k?

Cheers


----------



## funkyant

For me personally, I don't see JLT as an upgrade at all. I would much rather live in a smaller building with freely accessible elevators in peak times, and have a view out my window of the gardens. Discovery Gardens has a nice feel about it, with kids playing outdoors and people milling around. I just like the atmosphere here. It's feels very safe and relaxed.

JLT might be nice when it's all finished, but at the moment it just seems like a huge soulless dust pit with ugly building site debris and rubbish everywhere. I just don't see the appeal at all.

The only 'upgrade' for me would be JBR for it's proximity to The Walk and beach area (just spent the whole afternoon there with friends). And even prices there are plummeting.


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

funkyant said:


> For me personally, I don't see JLT as an upgrade at all. I would much rather live in a smaller building with freely accessible elevators in peak times, and have a view out my window of the gardens. Discovery Gardens has a nice feel about it, with kids playing outdoors and people milling around. I just like the atmosphere here. It's feels very safe and relaxed.
> 
> JLT might be nice when it's all finished, but at the moment it just seems like a huge soulless dust pit with ugly building site debris and rubbish everywhere. I just don't see the appeal at all.
> 
> The only 'upgrade' for me would be JBR for it's proximity to The Walk and beach area (just spent the whole afternoon there with friends). And even prices there are plummeting.


Very interesting and I agree about JBR, its got action so probably really the place to be.

Wow i love your positivity on Disco! really nice to hear  I guess its got a few things going for it like the low-rise, quieter vibe.

Do you get alot of noise from neighbours etc

The fact nakheel has not sorted the pools out yet is pretty poor, considering the service charges- but we all know nakheel is in terrible condition.


----------



## VADXB

DiscoveryGardens said:


> Very interesting and I agree about JBR, its got action so probably really the place to be.
> 
> Wow i love your positivity on Disco! really nice to hear  I guess its got a few things going for it like the low-rise, quieter vibe.
> 
> Do you get alot of noise from neighbours etc
> 
> The fact nakheel has not sorted the pools out yet is pretty poor, considering the service charges- but we all know nakheel is in terrible condition.


Its a nice area and i like the garden feel to it but unfortunately there was lot of bad press off late which has made things worse for DG. Few weeks back my friend was looking for an apartment there and he was quoted something like 35k.

There was an article in arabian business sometime back that DG landlords were ready to accept monthly rental payments and by credit cards! 

I'm sure you would have realised this but the return on investment (more so if your investment was at the 2007/2008 rates) will be very bad at the current rental levels. 

Good luck


----------



## Tropicana

VADXB said:


> There was an article in arabian business sometime back that DG landlords were ready to accept monthly rental payments


Thats how the rest of the normal world operates. The housing market was abnormally skewed in landlords favor for many years, we are just seeing a return to normalcy now.
Even now, I encountered landlords unwilling to commit towards maintenance claiming its the tenants responsiblity !


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

Tropicana said:


> Thats how the rest of the normal world operates. The housing market was abnormally skewed in landlords favor for many years, we are just seeing a return to normalcy now.
> Even now, I encountered landlords unwilling to commit towards maintenance claiming its the tenants responsiblity !


Yes- in terms of 1 check or 12 checks, we have the whole range- tenants basically get the option.



I completely get it -that it can be hard to fork out a year's rent in advance for anyone (but then its usually havily discounted when asking for one check).

If the land lord has to fork out 25k in advance to Nakheel for service charges and district cooling, the truth is sometimes he/she will have no choice tho...




we've been doing ok with 48k 12 checks and 40k 1 check as a spread over the last two months, but it looks like this range has dropped by 3k this month.

On maintenance- its definitely the landlord who pays nakheel- it is in every sector on leasing (residential & commercial)- that landlord was probably out of cash to try and force it on the tenant!


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

VADXB said:


> Its a nice area and i like the garden feel to it but unfortunately there was lot of bad press off late which has made things worse for DG. Few weeks back my friend was looking for an apartment there and he was quoted something like 35k.
> 
> There was an article in arabian business sometime back that DG landlords were ready to accept monthly rental payments and by credit cards!
> 
> I'm sure you would have realised this but the return on investment (more so if your investment was at the 2007/2008 rates) will be very bad at the current rental levels.
> 
> Good luck


we bought in 2005 but returns are still non existent- service charges and cooling fees see to that 

I'm glad you pointed out the negative press- thanks, it may be the place is going to improve when nakheel starts getting back on track?

It is pretty well located as a cheap alternative to Marina/JLT- it is the cheapest development within 10 minute drive of the marina...

I/we are kind of concerned rents could drop further- you start to wonder are they really THAT bad? hence my post


----------



## funkyant

The vacancy rate is surely what is forcing the drop? Basic business - supply and demand.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I live in Mogul. I have friends who live up closer to the front and it is not as bad up there in the 'older' areas then the newer areas towards the back. I will give discovery garden that. 

The building in front of me was purchased by a labour type company. The entire building probly has 250+ men that live in it. Most 1 bedrooms there have three men to a room. There are a few 'supervisors' who have their families in that buliding as well. There is no less then 40 to 50 men sitting outside on the front steps or in the patio area. Horrible to have to walk around to the front of the building and have to deal with being stared at. I know they have to live somewhere but who wants to live around that type of situation. 

The other building in our 3 building little area is used mainly as a hoteler accomodations, mostly atlantis. This building has both men and women in it and seems a bit more multicultural. They bring in people by the bus load. Our building is not rented out in this way but there is a girl on our floor who is the 'contact' for a a company who handles like half the apartments in the building. Transients come and go that stay there a few weeks or so. Because of this, it has turned into more a hotel like situation in half the building then an apartment building.

That is 'our' buildings. And the situation in them. 

The area outside has not been mowed or trash picked up around our buildings going on five months. The sprinkler system has many that are broke and literally turn into a fountain like spray up in the air for a few hours a day. One is a major water line that has broken and probly sprays five to six feet in the air. It is a huge water mess. I can only imagine the cost of this. There are entire buildings back here with not a soul in them, and some have five or six apartments rented (I think there is like 60 apartments in one building). You go into the building and it is freezing in the hallways. I am assuming that the charges you guys are being paid is being divided up amongst all owners??? The trash hasnt been a problem the last month but there was no door or building people caring for our building for about ??? 4 months. It stunk pretty bad. The trash pile down in the bottom room was insane. The number of cockroaches got pretty bad during that period. Bit crazy. No pools are open but honestly, I wouldnt go to them (in this area back here at least) as there will be a hundred 'bachelors' just sitting there staring at you. 

There was a new sign posted on our doors a few weeks ago that breaks down the 'new' costs in our building for apartments. 28,000 for one check. 

And they are building more buildings across the big 8 lane main road on the other side!!!!!


----------



## cami

i live in the gardens and i wouldn't move out to any other area, even JBR. i love to watch out the window and see trees, and i even like the parking, which accommodates guests' cars as well. the building is clean and except two or three families with kids, there are no noisy neighbours. i guess it's a matter of luck not area. no one building is similar to the next one in terms of maintenance, quality of construction, or neighbours. i lived in jumeirah and JBR before, and going shopping was a nightmare: 30 mins of shopping and two hours of driving, parking, coming back. it really depends on what kind of lifestyle you have and what you need around you. 

on the other hand, i dread the annual 3-4 days of raining as the roundabouts in the gardens become natural ponds. drivers get in a state of panic and keep flashing the hazard lights (why on earth do people do in dubai??), so the whole place looks like a disaster striken area. i use taxis on those days, then the sun is up and everything becomes just a bad dream


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

funkyant said:


> The vacancy rate is surely what is forcing the drop? Basic business - supply and demand.


Yes basically the opening up in JLT this year I guess- must explain it.

Much wider choice of 1 beds in the area and the difference between rents in one place or another are now so marginal, 

it might not be the price but the perceived quality of one place of another doing the damage.


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

Jynxgirl said:


> I live in Mogul. I have friends who live up closer to the front and it is not as bad up there in the 'older' areas then the newer areas towards the back. I will give discovery garden that.
> 
> The building in front of me was purchased by a labour type company. The entire building probly has 250+ men that live in it. Most 1 bedrooms there have three men to a room. There are a few 'supervisors' who have their families in that buliding as well. There is no less then 40 to 50 men sitting outside on the front steps or in the patio area. Horrible to have to walk around to the front of the building and have to deal with being stared at. I know they have to live somewhere but who wants to live around that type of situation.
> 
> The other building in our 3 building little area is used mainly as a hoteler accomodations, mostly atlantis. This building has both men and women in it and seems a bit more multicultural. They bring in people by the bus load. Our building is not rented out in this way but there is a girl on our floor who is the 'contact' for a a company who handles like half the apartments in the building. Transients come and go that stay there a few weeks or so. Because of this, it has turned into more a hotel like situation in half the building then an apartment building.
> 
> That is 'our' buildings. And the situation in them.
> 
> The area outside has not been mowed or trash picked up around our buildings going on five months. The sprinkler system has many that are broke and literally turn into a fountain like spray up in the air for a few hours a day. One is a major water line that has broken and probly sprays five to six feet in the air. It is a huge water mess. I can only imagine the cost of this. There are entire buildings back here with not a soul in them, and some have five or six apartments rented (I think there is like 60 apartments in one building). You go into the building and it is freezing in the hallways. I am assuming that the charges you guys are being paid is being divided up amongst all owners??? The trash hasnt been a problem the last month but there was no door or building people caring for our building for about ??? 4 months. It stunk pretty bad. The trash pile down in the bottom room was insane. The number of cockroaches got pretty bad during that period. Bit crazy. No pools are open but honestly, I wouldnt go to them (in this area back here at least) as there will be a hundred 'bachelors' just sitting there staring at you.
> 
> There was a new sign posted on our doors a few weeks ago that breaks down the 'new' costs in our building for apartments. 28,000 for one check.
> 
> And they are building more buildings across the big 8 lane main road on the other side!!!!!




Gr8 feedback! You see, over and above the supply and demand variables, we have been asking ourselves- what has happened to the project? how bad can it really be? what has changed within the place for better or worse?

Can't thank you enough for this- one persons experience in discovery gardens it seems can be quite different from anothers- 

It also seems that overnight the nature of the development can change - bachelor accomodation suddenly turns up- which could be unsettling etc.

It makes me soo angry on Nakheels total failure to us.... they took over 30,000 up front in service charges in year 1 for each apartment- (this included cooling granted).

Swimming pools 2 years on...


----------



## Nightshadow

Im also in Discovery Gardens but had the opportunity to stay in regular "The Gardens" briefly and thus far, preferred that accommodation to this one. Im all the way near the back at the 4-8 clusters or whatever. Ive also seen some people out late, on the steps talking / smoking or whatever and not being from here and although Im a big dude, I still wonder "are they going to rob me or something?" Its like walking through a dark alley in NYC. Haha. 

The greenery isnt taken care of. Grass hasnt been cut and I see garbage laying around on the ground in some areas. 

On top of this, my apartment is $2000 per month, its a tiny 1 bedroom studio and the bathroom has some mildew / moldy smell I just cannot get rid of. Theres like no real ventilation in there. I rush through my shower just to avoid the smell. I realize this isnt all apartments but if your tenants do not properly clean up after themselves, you too might have mildew / mold problems at some point in the future. No one wants to buy a condo that smells like rotten stuff.


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

Nightshadow said:


> Im also in Discovery Gardens but had the opportunity to stay in regular "The Gardens" briefly and thus far, preferred that accommodation to this one. Im all the way near the back at the 4-8 clusters or whatever. Ive also seen some people out late, on the steps talking / smoking or whatever and not being from here and although Im a big dude, I still wonder "are they going to rob me or something?" Its like walking through a dark alley in NYC. Haha.
> 
> The greenery isnt taken care of. Grass hasnt been cut and I see garbage laying around on the ground in some areas.
> 
> On top of this, my apartment is $2000 per month, its a tiny 1 bedroom studio and the bathroom has some mildew / moldy smell I just cannot get rid of. Theres like no real ventilation in there. I rush through my shower just to avoid the smell. I realize this isnt all apartments but if your tenants do not properly clean up after themselves, you too might have mildew / mold problems at some point in the future. No one wants to buy a condo that smells like rotten stuff.


It never occurred to me that it had lost its community feel- I mean I'm a big guy and would hate to have to do the 'push' past a bunch of starngers on the steps to get home!

If I was in the mafia and wanted to completely flatten a project or area's value I could not have done a better job!

Dodgy men hanging about, poor lighting, no garbabge collection, no maintenance and general ongoing disrepair- its perfect 



Miildew and the like in bathrooms- what happened to some of the latter buildings is that Nakheel had already gone bang- workers were instructed to finsih quick.

So when we came to collect handover the state of the apartments was disgusting-all nakheel staff had gone walkies, and final checks were never done.

We could have tried to fight for out rights to a better finish, doors that close properly, baths that are not stained yellow etc, etc (apartments were over 200,000 usd each.)

Instead we took them on, and made good and got them out into the market.

Had we fought Nakheel we would have joined a very long queue.


----------



## funkyant

Wow. Such totally different perspectives of the same development.

I live up on Street 12, where there are over 600 Armani staff housed by Emaar. I guess I am lucky to have such big companies ensuring everything is good. My apartment is immaculate. We have an Emaar site office in an adjacent building, and after reporting an issue with my power points, an electrician rang the door bell 45 minutes later and had it fixed in 15 minutes.

All the people milling around are an even mix of 20 something guys and girls from all over the world, as well as the odd family here and there. Sometimes I go outside to sit and have a cigarette in the (tidy) garden just to see who I'll meet, and I've made some great friends with some of my neighbours.

I must be living in a bubble, as I had no idea of the problems mentioned by the people above. I feel very lucky


----------



## wandabug

DG is one of the few areas in Dubai where bachelor sharing is allowed, International City being another area. This is why it has, and always will have, a different feel to it than other developments such as JLT or JBR where companies are not allowed to rent whole buildings for their staff, bachelor sharing is not allowed and tenants can be evicted for it.


----------



## cincinbrava

Somebody in DG is talking about ungrading to JLT??? I am in JLT, had a walk yesterday afternoon around the so called "Lake (?)",JLT is just a site with endless pits... Maybe upgrade to JBR, but DON'T come to JLT!


----------



## Tropicana

cincinbrava said:


> Somebody in DG is talking about ungrading to JLT??? I am in JLT, had a walk yesterday afternoon around the so called "Lake (?)",JLT is just a site with endless pits... Maybe upgrade to JBR, but DON'T come to JLT!


Well the landscaping in JLT is nonexistent however you dont have 20 bachelors staring at anything female....


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

Tropicana said:


> Well the landscaping in JLT is nonexistent however you dont have 20 bachelors staring at anything female....


Since starting this thread I quizzed two exiting tenants, who were leaving the country.

They had been living in 1 bed apartments in Discovery Gardens with wife and child.

I don't have an emotional bond to the place and so asked them to tell me how bad it was, and what sort of problems there were during their stay.

To my surprise both defended the place vehemently (I promise!  )






Parking no problem, landscaping ok, quiet and they both said they had not seen any labourers there.

Ok we know the labourer issue must be building specific.

They both wanted the pools to open, but were not really coming up with anything to really kill this development.

None complained about noise from neighbours.





I think this development does have some plus points in the sense that you get pretty good value for money and location is not bad.

You are a 5 minute drive from many amenities so its not all bad.

At 45k for a 1 bed its pretty affordable!




If we could just get Nakheel back off its knees, the place might improve dramatically- landscaping, maintenance and facilities would improve for a start.

As it is Nakheel not being allowed to die by Dubai inc is almost worse then the never ending promises of its resurrection- at least it could be replaced!






I think I personally would prefer JLT but with a wife and kids you are getting alot of apartment for your money in Discovery.

Do you think this is a fair view?


----------



## markuslives

I live in the Contemporary section of Disco Gardens, and think that's a pretty fair assessment of the area.


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

markuslives said:


> I live in the Contemporary section of Disco Gardens, and think that's a pretty fair assessment of the area.


Thanks Markus- tho I might have just changed my mind!

Just went into an apartment there, where a tenant has left (still got his deposit) and it was absolute filth... argh

I feel guilty as we used to leave places in pretty poor condition as students, but this was absolute carnage.

Guy had a wife and a baby - yet all walls covered in crap, bathrooms backed up, lights hanging off walls.... and I must thank him for the used nappies everywhere 

Pig sty.


----------



## Jynxgirl

DiscoveryGardens said:


> Thanks Markus- tho I might have just changed my mind!
> 
> Just went into an apartment there, where a tenant has left (still got his deposit) and it was absolute filth... argh
> 
> I feel guilty as we used to leave places in pretty poor condition as students, but this was absolute carnage.
> 
> Guy had a wife and a baby - yet all walls covered in crap, bathrooms backed up, lights hanging off walls.... and I must thank him for the used nappies everywhere
> 
> Pig sty.


That would be where my ant infestation and all the roaches come from...


----------



## markuslives

DiscoveryGardens said:


> Thanks Markus- tho I might have just changed my mind!
> 
> Just went into an apartment there, where a tenant has left (still got his deposit) and it was absolute filth... argh
> 
> I feel guilty as we used to leave places in pretty poor condition as students, but this was absolute carnage.
> 
> Guy had a wife and a baby - yet all walls covered in crap, bathrooms backed up, lights hanging off walls.... and I must thank him for the used nappies everywhere
> 
> Pig sty.


Your situation is not that uncommon as I have seen that in apartments I viewed in Dubai Marina. 

Pork might be hidden away but there still seems to be an abundance of pigs here


----------



## Moe78

heh once had a some watchman try to tell me the mold build up in the wooden closet could be easily treated. I've lived in NZ genius, I know how hard it is to get rid of mold on wood, i doubt anyone ever rented that place unless they were blind and couldn't smell!


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

markuslives said:


> Your situation is not that uncommon as I have seen that in apartments I viewed in Dubai Marina.
> 
> Pork might be hidden away but there still seems to be an abundance of pigs here


LOl! well thank god, the majority don't come back like this.

I did get left half a kitchen pulled a way from the wall with doors off its hinges and a few 8 legged inhabitants taking up residence within the cracks of the cupboards.

I am telling you from the bottom of my heart never EVER become a landlord.

We buy apartments from Nakheel and then are obliged to find tenants to pay Nakheel their extortianate service charges- its brilliant!

I wish they had explained that in their marketing brochures


----------



## Moe78

Yup owning property here is the biggest scam the development companies ever sold the public!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

There is always a catch discovery gardens!


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

Canuck_Sens said:


> There is always a catch discovery gardens!


 always!


----------



## markuslives

Moe78 said:


> Yup owning property here is the biggest scam the development companies ever sold the public!


Now what do I do with that bridge I put a deposit on


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

markuslives said:


> Now what do I do with that bridge I put a deposit on


sell it as a large concrete frown


----------



## Dazzler Express

we've been living in DG for a little over 18 months and like it quite alot although we've now outgrown the apartment.

Your experience in DG depends very much on your Landlord. We have been fortunate that our Landlord has maintained the building well and kept it clean and tidy. 

I've heard horror stories with other buildings including damp, leaks, fire alarms in the middle of the night etc.....

The downside of DG is Nakheel. Poor traffic management, un-finished pools, badly maintained grass and shrubs....they have basically run out of money and not delivered the services and maintenance to homeowners.

Still, in comparison to international city, JLT etc i wouldn't recommend against DG if you can find a good Landlord and that's a bit of luck unless you have a reference point.

As for an investment point of view, you're either in it for the long haul or not. My two big conerns as an investor would be 1) Nakheel charges 2) quality of the buildings.

I'm sure Nakheel have or will have to reduce fees in the current market but you will have to be up for the fight. My bigger concern is the quality of the buildings. They are Arabtec built with cheap specifications at a pace and there are early signs that the buildings are starting to deteroiate.

The AC is low spec and starting to struggle, floor tiles look warn, electric switches starting to be replaced. Maintenance costs are going to increase steadily over the next few years and i think the area will become on par with International City.

Rents will drop further, beyond the current 40k.

DG has benefited from the increased number of commuters to Abu Dhabi (me included) as the work in Dubai has dried up. However, that is changing and i think the demand in DG from that point of view will drop. Apartment blocks haven't been filled anyway.

One question i have; we haven't paid any cooling charges this year because of the on going dispute between Landlords and Nakheel. I understood that Landlords are looking for meters to be installed in apartments so tenants pay for what they use instead of the flat rate.

Our Landlord is now asking for payment, retrospectively as well. Can they do that? Meters haven't been installed and we haven't had sight of invoices from Nakheel.


----------



## greatvedanti

*Hello FunkyAnt*

I am moving to Dubai in Nov end and my office is near Discovery Gardens so looking for a shared accommodation in Discovery Gardens. Could u please advise on the rentals and things to look out for. How much would be the rent..


----------



## desertdude

Hey there, been living in DG since July 2009 in Mogul. Although as our building got filled up, a few negative things did come up. 

Overall I find it a good quite place to live, take an hour long walk every evening now the weather is good. A lot supermarkets and resturants have opened up and now DG is starting to have its own little buzzing high street near Zen. The amount of parking space is awesome although none shaded and not even a few trees to park under 

Living in DG is a hit and miss thing. The 1st floor Aparment I live in has a very good view of the garden surrounded by trees, shrubery aswell as the main road and the empty furjan block. 

All the left over bread in my house, I scatter from the window and see the swarm of birds gobble them up, I guess I take pleasures in the simple things in life. There are a few annoying tennats but not any more than previous places I have lived here in my 33 years. 

Best bit, not from a owners pov is that you have direct access to the owner and was able to renegotiate my studio rent to 30k from 37k last year ! Although he is a bit lazy and maintance is almost non existant but he was helpfull when I first moved in to sort out all the little kinks in the apt. But can't blame him for the peanuts I'm paying him !

Moving to JLT would be a serious downgrade in my opinion. We thought real hard before moving to DG and then again when renewing our contract. Cresent Towers just down the road in IMPZ with covered parking all running ammenities. Pool, Gym, Sauna, BBQ area, Tennis and BB courts. Semi furnished aparments, much bigger than DG studios with a proper balcony and currently at only 25k. But still decided to move to and stay in DG. 

Although it is a bit far from the City and all my mates are either in sharjah or in main dubai itself so I've kinda become disjointed with them. And I hate having to pay Salik even if you just go down to Ace Hardware or anywhere beyond MOE.

All in all even with its problems DG is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## greatvedanti

*Hi Desert Dude*

Hey

Thanks for the description.
I am looking for a shared accommodation, do you think i can find it easily in Discovery gardens?
And if Yes, How much would it cost?
Do i have to pay upfront or monthly payment an option?
Thanks in advance

Regards


----------



## desertdude

Look around in Dubizzle or the message board near geant in ibn battuta


----------



## greatvedanti

*Thanks Buddy*

Thanks Buddy


----------



## desertdude

Up your budget by a bit and rent a complete studio or dutch it with a friend. As mentioned before many are accepting monthly payments and get in touch with landlords directly and avoid all the BS agent fees and crap.

Its worth having an aparment of your own, rather than share and live by someone elses rules. Plus always less hassle


----------



## Jynxgirl

Ahhh.. the lovely place of Discovery Gardens....


----------



## greatvedanti

*Studio Appt*

I think you are right. I ll go for Studio. Do they ask for some deposit as well?
Will i find landlords at dbizzl as well? and is there any tip i should take care of while considering the studio home?
Thanks for your valuable insights.

Regards


----------



## DiscoveryGardens

Dazzler Express said:


> we've been living in DG for a little over 18 months and like it quite alot although we've now outgrown the apartment.
> 
> Your experience in DG depends very much on your Landlord. We have been fortunate that our Landlord has maintained the building well and kept it clean and tidy.
> 
> I've heard horror stories with other buildings including damp, leaks, fire alarms in the middle of the night etc.....
> 
> The downside of DG is Nakheel. Poor traffic management, un-finished pools, badly maintained grass and shrubs....they have basically run out of money and not delivered the services and maintenance to homeowners.
> 
> Still, in comparison to international city, JLT etc i wouldn't recommend against DG if you can find a good Landlord and that's a bit of luck unless you have a reference point.
> 
> As for an investment point of view, you're either in it for the long haul or not. My two big conerns as an investor would be 1) Nakheel charges 2) quality of the buildings.
> 
> I'm sure Nakheel have or will have to reduce fees in the current market but you will have to be up for the fight. My bigger concern is the quality of the buildings. They are Arabtec built with cheap specifications at a pace and there are early signs that the buildings are starting to deteroiate.
> 
> The AC is low spec and starting to struggle, floor tiles look warn, electric switches starting to be replaced. Maintenance costs are going to increase steadily over the next few years and i think the area will become on par with International City.
> 
> Rents will drop further, beyond the current 40k.
> 
> DG has benefited from the increased number of commuters to Abu Dhabi (me included) as the work in Dubai has dried up. However, that is changing and i think the demand in DG from that point of view will drop. Apartment blocks haven't been filled anyway.
> 
> One question i have; we haven't paid any cooling charges this year because of the on going dispute between Landlords and Nakheel. I understood that Landlords are looking for meters to be installed in apartments so tenants pay for what they use instead of the flat rate.
> 
> Our Landlord is now asking for payment, retrospectively as well. Can they do that? Meters haven't been installed and we haven't had sight of invoices from Nakheel.


Check your contract and see if it mentions landlord pays maintenance & cooling charges.

The cooling charges have been the landlords responsibility along with maintenance from the beginning on this development.

It may be that with rents sliding, some landlords are trying to pass on the cost.

I would say there is no way they can try and charge you retrospectively- that could be an extra 5-10,000 dirhams a year.

Is your landlord a company or an individual?


----------



## luci

Hi Cami.
We have the same country of origin. I am happy to find a Romanian on this forum.


----------



## greatvedanti

*Hi*



DiscoveryGardens said:


> Check your contract and see if it mentions landlord pays maintenance & cooling charges.
> 
> The cooling charges have been the landlords responsibility along with maintenance from the beginning on this development.
> 
> It may be that with rents sliding, some landlords are trying to pass on the cost.
> 
> I would say there is no way they can try and charge you retrospectively- that could be an extra 5-10,000 dirhams a year.
> 
> Is your landlord a company or an individual?



I am yet to find a flat. I ll reach there in another 15 days.


----------



## Jynxgirl

greatvedanti said:


> I am yet to find a flat. I ll reach there in another 15 days.


The place is empty... you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## greatvedanti

*JunxGirl*



Jynxgirl said:


> The place is empty... you shouldnt have a problem.


Thanks for the info. You really hate dubai. Dont U?


----------



## Jynxgirl

greatvedanti said:


> Thanks for the info. You really hate dubai. Dont U?


Pretty much.


----------



## greatvedanti

*Jynx Girl*



Jynxgirl said:


> Pretty much.


Hi Jynx 
Any particular reason for that or in general. BTW which industry you belong to? How the culture like? Can u leave ur email id on <snip> for me to get in touch vd u directly.


----------



## listerd

Jynxgirl said:


> The place is empty... you shouldnt have a problem.


You seem to have an enormous amount of hate? If you dont like it, why dont you leave? Try to find the nice things in life - like and like attract, possibly you are hanging around with hateful depressed negative people?


----------



## Nightshadow

listerd said:


> You seem to have an enormous amount of hate? If you dont like it, why dont you leave? Try to find the nice things in life - like and like attract, possibly you are hanging around with hateful depressed negative people?


Hey now, quit picking on our Jinxy. Shes entitled to hate this place as much as you are I are allowed to say how awesome we think it is on these forums. Shes still being helpful and sociable and she admits shes biased most of the time. 

Even I dont agree with most of the stuff she complains about, but other stuff like the no left turns, kinda hard to disagree with. 

Ill never understand why the minority opinion always gets bashed and the majority always feels they are "right". Columbus was once the minority opinion on the whole round earth thing and I believe Galileo kept pushing that we rotated around the sun, not the other way around... anyway...
Leave it be. She doesnt like Dubai. Accept it and move on. We are all allowed to think and feel how we want to. 

My two cent...er, Dirhams.


----------



## Rochelle

I agree to a point with the 'if you don't like it, leave' sentiment. I understand Jynxy is here for a purpose and once she fulfils that purpose she will be outta here like a shot  

But for me, if I hated it that much I would rather leave and sacrifice the additional money. Not that my opinion is right.. but being here by choice and hating it seems a little crazy to me. 

However, I am amazed by Jynxys dedication to her goals  Talk about sacrifice :clap2:


----------



## Nightshadow

Rochelle said:


> I agree to a point with the 'if you don't like it, leave' sentiment. I understand Jynxy is here for a purpose and once she fulfils that purpose she will be outta here like a shot
> 
> But for me, if I hated it that much I would rather leave and sacrifice the additional money. Not that my opinion is right.. but being here by choice and hating it seems a little crazy to me.
> 
> However, I am amazed by Jynxys dedication to her goals  Talk about sacrifice :clap2:


I disagree, its a public forum and if people ask "how do you like this" or "what do you think of that" shes entitled to voice her feelings. Im not defending Jinx so much as I am defending her right (and yours and mine) to speak freely and state our opinions, whether they be good or bad. So long as people stick to the forum rules and dont insult others or start trouble, whats the damage with her saying she hates it and you and I saying we love it here? Seriously, why should she have to keep her opinion to herself???

Call me American, democratic and liberal but Im sorry. I believe she has a right to speak her mind (while obeying forum rules).


----------



## Rochelle

Nightshadow said:


> I disagree, its a public forum and if people ask "how do you like this" or "what do you think of that" shes entitled to voice her feelings. Im not defending Jinx so much as I am defending her right (and yours and mine) to speak freely and state our opinions, whether they be good or bad. So long as people stick to the forum rules and dont insult others or start trouble, whats the damage with her saying she hates it and you and I saying we love it here? Seriously, why should she have to keep her opinion to herself???
> 
> Call me American, democratic and liberal but Im sorry. I believe she has a right to speak her mind (while obeying forum rules).


Where on earth did I say she couldn't state her opinion.. blimmen americans.. I am not violating your "right" to free speech   (which you don't actually have here by the way) 

all I am saying is I can understand the sentiment of querying why would you live somewhere by choice if you hate it? Jynxy can say all she likes how much she hates it.. but I can understand thinking well if its that bad and making you that miserable why wouldn't you go elsewhere? 

Then I also commended her decision to stick to her goals.. only a year more of this place and she will leave having achieved what she came here to. So good on her for having more stickability than I would if I hated it as much as Jynx does.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Interesting thread to choose to put that comment.... 

I thought it was going to be some great adventure when I first came. It wasnt long before the issues just kind of start stacking up. I try to stay 'out' of anything except going to work, driving back and forth and being in my apartment. I know each time I leave to go do something, I am probly going to become lost, irritated with the staring, pay triple prices of most everything, and see something that will irk me. It takes a few days, sometimes weeks, to get over it and to be bothered to leave my apartment. 

I hate it here. I am glad you like it but I do not.


----------



## Nightshadow

Rochelle said:


> Where on earth did I say she couldn't state her opinion.. blimmen americans.. I am not violating your "right" to free speech   (which you don't actually have here by the way)
> 
> all I am saying is I can understand the sentiment of querying why would you live somewhere by choice if you hate it? Jynxy can say all she likes how much she hates it.. but I can understand thinking well if its that bad and making you that miserable why wouldn't you go elsewhere?
> 
> Then I also commended her decision to stick to her goals.. only a year more of this place and she will leave having achieved what she came here to. So good on her for having more stickability than I would if I hated it as much as Jynx does.


Is blimmen a bad word? See? Free speech! 

I just dont like how people jump on her and others on this forum when they state how much they dislike Dubai or even certain things about Dubai. So what? Why pounce on them for expressing themselves? Last I checked we werent living in Venezuela and the forum isnt run out of there and certainly not North Korea either, so until then.....  

Viva la revolucion!


----------



## Jynxgirl

That said, I can be found in sharjah, ajman or al ain with my emirati or pakistani friends most days off at least once.


----------



## cami

Jynxgirl said:


> That said, I can be found in sharjah, ajman or al ain with my emirati or pakistani friends most days off at least once.


so ef-ing is not really daily routine?


----------



## Rochelle

omg.... 

I wasn't 'jumping' on anyone.. I was agreeing with someone who had said they couldn't understand why she was here if she hates it so much.. 

Jynxy.. I am sorry if you feel 'jumped on'  and as I said am SO blown away by the ability to stick to your goals.. I seriously need a dose of your dedication! .. if you leave that behind for me when you go back it would be much appreciated.. 

Anywho... I like it here and can handle those things I don't like. The Good outweighs the bad for me so I will stay until either it feels time to go home or the good no longer outweighs the bad and we will move onto greener pastures .


----------



## Jynxgirl

I do not feel jumped on at all. I still am curious where this wonderful Dubai is that I have yet to really find. I am happy that other people like it here. I just do not enjoy it here. My emirati friends understand it so that is good enough for me...


----------



## Rochelle

Well for us... 

Last weekend was spent with a BBQ Thursday arvo, sevens friday and Saturday, relax on Sunday.
This weekend we are going on holiday to Lebanon for the weekend... 
Whats not to like?  

While I am getting very frustrated at the complete lack of decent recruitinment agents in Dubai... 

We can afford to live off hubbys wage atm by cutting back a little (we were shouted to the sevens and got cheap flights to lebanon lol!) so thats excellent and once I am working we can move to a nicer area and enjoy the 'lifestyle' a bit more (living near friends and the beach, have a pool and gym) while saving and travelling... 

Its a great lifestyle for a pair of 20-somethings despite the frustrations we have and will continue to face.

THough I would never reccomend someone who was more settled and wanting a family lifestyle or similar come here.


----------



## cami

Rochelle said:


> Well for us...
> 
> Last weekend was spent with a BBQ Thursday arvo, sevens friday and Saturday, relax on Sunday.
> This weekend we are going on holiday to Lebanon for the weekend...
> Whats not to like?
> 
> While I am getting very frustrated at the complete lack of decent recruitinment agents in Dubai...
> 
> We can afford to live off hubbys wage atm by cutting back a little (we were shouted to the sevens and got cheap flights to lebanon lol!) so thats excellent and once I am working we can move to a nicer area and enjoy the 'lifestyle' a bit more (living near friends and the beach, have a pool and gym) while saving and travelling...
> 
> Its a great lifestyle for a pair of 20-somethings despite the frustrations we have and will continue to face.
> 
> THough I would never reccomend someone who was more settled and wanting a family lifestyle or similar come here.


way to go rochelle! have a lovely weekend, and tell us all about it when you get back!

i like your positive energy


----------



## Jynxgirl

Rochelle said:


> Well for us...
> 
> Last weekend was spent with a BBQ Thursday arvo, sevens friday and Saturday, relax on Sunday.
> This weekend we are going on holiday to Lebanon for the weekend...
> Whats not to like?


I got stuck in an 1 1/2 hour mess trying to go grab a starbucks on Thursday night at the marina (my fault, didnt understand what national day does here), missed a cat appointment to get shots done on Friday as my company insisted I try to fix things in my apartment AGAIN because they are worried I am becoming frustrated to the point of leaving (see missing that cat appointment for shots!!!), a supervisor was called and what three men couldnt figure out in 2 hours, this guy fixed in 3 minutes (thank you for my coworker to call and scream at the call center place to send a person over to fix it then and there!), and swapped back and forth from working a day shift to a night shift the following day. Yea, I love Dubai. 

At this point, you could show an oasis of americans and I would still hate it. The sour taste is there and isnt going anywhere.


----------



## Rochelle

Thanks Cami  


 

I am not trying to convince you and understand what you mean when you get to a certain point of dislike with a job/person/place you just don't want anything more to do with it and nothing will make it better..  

Hopefully your next year is bearable


----------



## sdh080

Jynxgirl said:


> I got stuck in an 1 1/2 hour mess trying to go grab a starbucks on Thursday night at the marina (my fault, didnt understand what national day does here), missed a cat appointment to get shots done on Friday as my company insisted I try to fix things in my apartment AGAIN because they are worried I am becoming frustrated to the point of leaving (see missing that cat appointment for shots!!!), a supervisor was called and what three men couldnt figure out in 2 hours, this guy fixed in 3 minutes (thank you for my coworker to call and scream at the call center place to send a person over to fix it then and there!), and swapped back and forth from working a day shift to a night shift the following day. Yea, I love Dubai.
> 
> At this point, you could show an oasis of americans and I would still hate it. The sour taste is there and isnt going anywhere.


I think you need a GPS system for that car of yours


----------



## cami

Jynxgirl said:


> I got stuck in an 1 1/2 hour mess trying to go grab a starbucks on Thursday night at the marina (my fault, didnt understand what national day does here), missed a cat appointment to get shots done on Friday as my company insisted I try to fix things in my apartment AGAIN because they are worried I am becoming frustrated to the point of leaving (see missing that cat appointment for shots!!!), a supervisor was called and what three men couldnt figure out in 2 hours, this guy fixed in 3 minutes (thank you for my coworker to call and scream at the call center place to send a person over to fix it then and there!), and swapped back and forth from working a day shift to a night shift the following day. Yea, I love Dubai.
> 
> At this point, you could show an oasis of americans and I would still hate it. The sour taste is there and isnt going anywhere.


you'll probably jump at my throat after reading this post jynxy, but i feel i have to comment on your latest.

i've been reading how hard things are for you for some time now, and i think there must be something you could do to break out of this miserable condition or you won't see the day you actually leave this place.. there should be something good you can find here to balance the difficult working hours, horrible neighborhood, *** up traffic, and so on. 

i believe you 100% as i know things can get really ugly in this place, but you owe it to yourself to control your life and change a situation if it becomes unbearable. you're going to get physically sick if you hate every single day of your life in dubai. how have these feelings changed you? what will be left of you by the time you go home? you can't let dubai kill you like this..

now, i'm sure you're about to ask, 'what the *** do you care? step back and let me speak my mind here!' and you would be right. i just care. 

this is the first and the last post of this kind on my part. i do apologize if i'm too forward.


----------



## Moe78

Care for some popcorn jynxy? I got some for us but then I found out you're neck deep in this free for all


----------



## Jynxgirl

Cami... I am nearly ready to throw in the towel.. You have no idea. I did not pack up my house, uproot my cats and put my dog into the situation he is in, for me to go home early and have to struggle, rebuy everything, and not be ahead. If I leave right now, I would pretty much be even with when I left with having to reset myself back up at home. I am nearly at that point where I am willing to do that. 

There are good moments. 

I have marine fish friends who I chit chat with. I go shoot the shiznitz in Sharjah out with the 'boys' and talk reefing for a few hours. They will tell the people to screw off and stop staring... so its a protective net. I have marine ministry friend that is doing alot of research and spend time discussing and hanging out in ajman chit chatting that stuff.... just again, deal with the looks and questions from some of the emiratis as why there is a women there but my friends put them in there place and I am allowed to stay. I dont know what world you live in that women are equals here, but it is not in my hobby but I am allowed to tag along as I am the president of the marine society 

I do get to go and spend time with families who are living more 'normal' lives that allow me to venture sometimes. 

I tell myself that this will all be over shorty and I can go back home and burn my passport soon enough... Some days it works, some not so much. ​


----------



## cami

Jynxgirl said:


> Cami... I am nearly ready to throw in the towel.. You have no idea. I did not pack up my house, uproot my cats and put my dog into the situation he is in, for me to go home early and have to struggle, rebuy everything, and not be ahead. If I leave right now, I would pretty much be even with when I left with having to reset myself back up at home. I am nearly at that point where I am willing to do that.
> 
> There are good moments.
> 
> I have marine fish friends who I chit chat with. I go shoot the shiznitz in Sharjah out with the 'boys' and talk reefing for a few hours. They will tell the people to screw off and stop staring... so its a protective net. I have marine ministry friend that is doing alot of research and spend time discussing and hanging out in ajman chit chatting that stuff.... just again, deal with the looks and questions from some of the emiratis as why there is a women there but my friends put them in there place and I am allowed to stay. I dont know what world you live in that women are equals here, but it is not in my hobby but I am allowed to tag along as I am the president of the marine society
> 
> I do get to go and spend time with families who are living more 'normal' lives that allow me to venture sometimes.
> 
> I tell myself that this will all be over shorty and I can go back home and burn my passport soon enough... Some days it works, some not so much. ​


i sooooooooooooooooo know what you're going through. i remember living in a hotel in sharjah some 5 years ago, staring at my luggage and crying for hours. 

you'll make it. you'll go home and live the life you want. you'll show the world you're a winner and you'll feel great!

meanwhile, pm me if you want some boring female company. we could go out, chat about pets, look at beefcakes and their cars, watch the stars at night, and check another day and night in the process


----------



## pamela0810

Jynxgirl said:


> Cami... I am nearly ready to throw in the towel.. You have no idea. I did not pack up my house, uproot my cats and put my dog into the situation he is in, for me to go home early and have to struggle, rebuy everything, and not be ahead. If I leave right now, I would pretty much be even with when I left with having to reset myself back up at home. I am nearly at that point where I am willing to do that.
> 
> There are good moments.
> 
> I have marine fish friends who I chit chat with. I go shoot the shiznitz in Sharjah out with the 'boys' and talk reefing for a few hours. They will tell the people to screw off and stop staring... so its a protective net. I have marine ministry friend that is doing alot of research and spend time discussing and hanging out in ajman chit chatting that stuff.... just again, deal with the looks and questions from some of the emiratis as why there is a women there but my friends put them in there place and I am allowed to stay. I dont know what world you live in that women are equals here, but it is not in my hobby but I am allowed to tag along as I am the president of the marine society
> 
> I do get to go and spend time with families who are living more 'normal' lives that allow me to venture sometimes.
> 
> I tell myself that this will all be over shorty and I can go back home and burn my passport soon enough... Some days it works, some not so much. ​


What about me? out: You forgot to mention ME out:


----------



## Moe78

I know how you feel Pammy, I didn't get a mention either!


----------



## pamela0810

Moe78 said:


> I know how you feel Pammy, I didn't get a mention either!


Has Jynx even met you?


----------



## Nightshadow

cami said:


> you owe it to yourself to control your life and change a situation if it becomes unbearable.


You also owe it to your cat(s) to be a happy caretaker for them. Animals can detect moods believe it or not. 

What say you come out Thursday night with us? Ill split the taxi with you from Discovery Gardens and we can have some drinks and relax with the gang. Although I agree that things can get quite frustrating, believe me, when you read my next thread youll see why... in the end, you just have to move forward and not allow it to get to you so much. 

I hope youll join us on Thursday, drop the bad feelings for one night and enjoy some good company with a fellow American and some funny Brits.


----------



## Moe78

pamela0810 said:


> Has Jynx even met you?


Um no, what does that have to do with anything


----------



## Moe78

Nightshadow said:


> You also owe it to your cat(s) to be a happy caretaker for them. Animals can detect moods believe it or not.
> 
> What say you come out Thursday night with us? Ill split the taxi with you from Discovery Gardens and we can have some drinks and relax with the gang. Although I agree that things can get quite frustrating, believe me, when you read my next thread youll see why... in the end, you just have to move forward and not allow it to get to you so much.
> 
> I hope youll join us on Thursday, drop the bad feelings for one night and enjoy some good company with a fellow American and some funny Brits.



And maybe an annoying Kiwi? :spit:


----------



## Nightshadow

cami said:


> look at beefcakes and their cars


 Um, would you ladies settle for a regular looking American in a crappy rental car? I can drive back and forth a few times if that makes anyone happy... 

Ill even play Texan music Jinxy!


----------



## jander13

> Um, would you ladies settle for a regular looking American in a crappy rental car? I can drive back and forth a few times if that makes anyone happy...
> 
> Ill even play Texan music Jinxy!


is that steven seagal on your profile picture?


----------



## Jynxgirl

pamela0810 said:


> What about me? out: You forgot to mention ME out:


I dont ever see you out: As you, as with most people (probly why I tend to have so many emirati friends as they dont work and can do stuff any day) work during the week, my days off... And you have anormalish life with family and friends to tend to on your weekends. 

But Pammy is GREAT


----------



## Jynxgirl

Nightshadow said:


> You also owe it to your cat(s) to be a happy caretaker for them. Animals can detect moods believe it or not.
> 
> What say you come out Thursday night with us? Ill split the taxi with you from Discovery Gardens and we can have some drinks and relax with the gang. Although I agree that things can get quite frustrating, believe me, when you read my next thread youll see why... in the end, you just have to move forward and not allow it to get to you so much.
> 
> I hope youll join us on Thursday, drop the bad feelings for one night and enjoy some good company with a fellow American and some funny Brits.


I have to work.


----------



## pamela0810

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont ever see you out: As you, as with most people (probly why I tend to have so many emirati friends as they dont work and can do stuff any day) work during the week, my days off... And you have anormalish life with family and friends to tend to on your weekends.
> 
> But Pammy is GREAT


I haven't seen you in forever, but I hope we meet before Christmas!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## YOU Salon

I moved to DG since 2 years....
Rents droped dramaticaly which is a good sign. ( wish that if it drop more)

Its an excellent place, accessible to every where.... but 
Salik, 
car ppetrol, 
DG exit in morning
are night matre....

DEWA shocked us with residential fees last 6 months ( 3% of your total rent)
an increase of 15% on DEWA bell starting from 1/1/2011.

Over all, happy to stay and will never move from DG BUT will keep moving within DG.


----------



## desertdude

Cons: 
Lootah Gas and its deadlines, 

I never bothered with lootah Gas, I just get a cylinder for 20 bucks from Abu dhabi as I go there often, lootah gas can kiss M.A 
No maintenance, 

No exit towards emirates road.

But there is, but only if you know how !


----------

